# Tire pressure sensors



## poncho62 (Jul 22, 2018)

Guess not, huh?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

No, there's not.

The MSRs/Fuel Maxes we run in the spring/summer/fall do not have operational TPMS sensors (stock wheels and Xi3s for winter do), so we have to clear the message every time, along with the Service Side Detection message. You get used to it real quick. It's my wife's car that she drives every day, and it does not bother her.

It's also not just a light, it's also message on the DIC, so you'd have to tape over the entire screen. You can clear it with the menu button on the stalk - very easy.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

You can put the summer wheels in the trunk. 
When she tells you to put them in the basement so she can use her trunk, do it. 
When she complains about the TPMS error messages, tell her she'll just have to live with it until spring because she didn't want the TPMS wheels in the trunk.


----------



## poncho62 (Jul 22, 2018)

A guy at work says the TPS system can be shut off with the scanner he has....This guy shoots the sheet "occasionally", so not sure if I believe him. Anyone heard of being able to do this?


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

I have heard of this as well but can not confirm if it is possible.


----------

